# Acer aspire 9300 4GB of ram problem!!!



## justinbub (Dec 14, 2007)

I just bought 2 2GB matching DDR2 ram sticks for my aspire 9300. I install them and I get a blue screen from windows right before it loads, so I figured Id update my bios since I never did since I bought it last year. So I do that, but now when I put the ram in, I just get a black screen as soon as i turn it on, the hard drive is working, the power is on, etc. but no screen. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## bezzy0_0 (Nov 13, 2008)

:wave: hi , i have a 9813 model , and had the same problems, came back from acer 4th time this mth , there is a known issue with these models when you install 4gb ram , wont work just hangs on acer screen has mine does , if you still have 4gb installed take out one of the 2gb modules should work mine does , seeking replacement now for a 4gb capable machine has i thought i had puchased


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

unless you have a 64 bit os, then your computer will not see all 4 gigs of ram. Exactly what ram did you purchase?


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi I also have this problem with my Aspire 7720G and Acer told me to flash the BIOS as did Crucial but I am loathe to do this since it works fine with the 2xGb sticks installed! Now I am going to try 3Gig to see if that works and if it does I shall be giving Acer some earache for sure! Don't think they should be able to advertise the fact that you can upgrade to 4Gb when you can't!!! Good luck mate, Kenrolli.........


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

As I stated earlier I put 3Gb in this machine and it works fine so obviously you cannot put the maximum of 4Gb as stated which I think is crap! I have mailed Acer to see what they say but I don't hold out much hope as we all know what they will try and do!
Thank whoever I didn't flash the BIOS as I'd be looking at my latest additon to my doorstops.............Shall be saving up for an iMac......:4-dontkno


----------



## bezzy0_0 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey, let me know how you get on with acer with regards to the not so capable 4gb machine , i have wrote to them requesting exchange of a new model that is , will let you know the outcome if any :4-dontkno


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

I have just replaced the original 2x1Gb sticks in my 7720G Aspire as the other configuration of 1x2Gb and 1x1Gb caused a few problems after a few days like fragemented audio on boot and a jerky mouse so I have mailed Acer and am awaiting a reply as to why these machines are not as advertised, shall let you know the outcome ok, Cheers, Ken.


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

I have just heard from Acer and they are saying that the Vista OS is to blame as 32bit cannot take 4Gb of RAM so Crucial have refunded me the money that I spent on the memory! So I have either to upgrade to 64bit which I can't see me doing so I have decided to save up for a Mac as I need to run CS3 for a course I am doing at college!! Thanks again Microsoft!!!


----------

